# /usr/local/bin/ss-server[83995]: setting ipv6 dscp failed: 22



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Oct 11, 2022)

I set up the following json file for shadowsocks:

```
{
    "server":["::1","127.0.0.1","162.223.88.40"],
    "mode":"tcp_and_udp",
    "server_port":8388,
    "local_port":1080,
    "password":"foobar",
    "timeout":86400,
    "method":"chacha20-ietf-poly1305"
}
```
Then I receive in the /var/log/messages when I restart shadowsocks:

```
Oct  9 23:57:57 mail /usr/local/bin/ss-server[83995]: setting ipv4 dscp failed: 22
Oct  9 23:57:57 mail /usr/local/bin/ss-server[83995]: setting ipv6 dscp failed: 22
```


When I remove "::1" ip from config file I only receive the single error in messages:

```
/usr/local/bin/ss-server[83975]: setting ipv6 dscp failed: 22
```


How can I remove two error in messages?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2022)

Maybe read the shadowsocks-libev(8) man page? Don't know what you're trying to do but it looks like you're using `server` incorrectly.


----------

